# Where Is The Log Out



## Slow But Determined (14 Oct 2019)

Button now?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Oct 2019)

Behind the sofa. Corner of the living room.


----------



## netman (14 Oct 2019)

Right about here... (click on your username)


----------



## Brains (14 Oct 2019)

That is intuitive ......not


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2019)

It's like the Hotel California - you can log out but you can never leave.


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Oct 2019)

Brains said:


> That is intuitive ......not



I cannot think of anything more intuitive, ‘your account’ seems the best place by far and matches most other sites I can think of.


----------



## Slow But Determined (14 Oct 2019)

I am not getting that screen.


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Oct 2019)

It was the first place i looked when reading the first post . Some of us must be smarter than others


----------



## Slow But Determined (14 Oct 2019)

Cuchilo said:


> It was the first place i looked when reading the first post . Some of us must be smarter than others



Perhaps smart arse answers like yours are one of the reasons I have no interest in this board anymore, read my last post, that screen does not show to me.


----------



## annedonnelly (14 Oct 2019)

@Slow But Determined what browser & operating system are you using? Mobile or PC? Does anything happen when you click on your username?


----------



## Mr Celine (14 Oct 2019)

Perhaps the autoflounce feature should have been enabled in the forum revamp.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2019)

He was having problems with the new site layout.


----------



## Beebo (14 Oct 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Perhaps smart arse answers like yours are one of the reasons I have no interest in this board anymore, read my last post, that screen does not show to me.


Top quality flounce-work.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2019)

I find that it isn't as obvious that I have logged out like it used to be . I click on it several times and finally give up and just turn my tablet off.


----------



## postman (14 Oct 2019)

I keep getting you have to accept cookie to continue.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (15 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I find that it isn't as obvious that I have logged out like it used to be . I click on it several times and finally give up and just turn my tablet off.


Turning off the tablet may not be sufficient. I remain logged in after turning off and restarting my phone. Previously the site used to randomly evict me without warning even if I was half way through a post.


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Oct 2019)

Just out of interest, why do people want to log out anyway?


----------



## winjim (15 Oct 2019)

I daren't log out. I have absolutely no idea what my password is so I wouldn't be able to log back in. Mind you, I got a new phone a few months ago so I must have done it then...


----------

